# kindertaugliche Drehgriffe/Schalthebel?



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juni 2017)

Servus Mamas&Papas (Monday Morning, äh ne, is ja noch Sonntag...) ;-)

Haben wir darüber schon ne Übersicht?
Welche Drehgriffe bzw. Schalthebel sind kindertauglich und welche nicht?
Hintergrund: Ich such nach ner Alternative zu den Shimano Revoshift-Drehgriffen bzw. nach kinderkraftfähigen Schalthebeln/Daumies.

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

kindertauglich (liegen gut in Kinderhänden und sind sehr leichtgängig zu bedienen):
- Shimano Revoshift

kinderuntauglich (für Kinderhände viel zu hohe Drehkräfte erforderlich)
- Gripshift Typ xy (irgend so n altes Exemplar an unsrem 90er Jahre Dalpa Kinder-Fully, muss nochmal nachgucken, was aufgedruckt ist)

Alternativ-Frage: Welche Gripshift lassen sich am leichtgängigsten schalten bzw. welche Gripshift sind überhaupt halbwegs kindertauglich?

Gruß

Papa Schlumpf äh Willi


----------



## reijada (26. Juni 2017)

Meine Tochter, 8 fährt die X0 9fach Gripshift, allerdings kommt sie nur mit Mühe auf die kleinsten Gänge. 
Am neuen bekommt sie X0 10fach, die lassen sich wesentlich besser drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Meine Tochter, 8 fährt die X0 9fach Gripshift, allerdings kommt sie nur mit Mühe auf die kleinsten Gänge.
> Am neuen bekommt sie X0 10fach, die lassen sich wesentlich besser drehen.



Ah, interessant, Danke.

Was heißt, sie kommt "nur mit Mühe auf die kleinsten Gänge", ist damit das Hochschalten auf ein großes Ritzel hinten (= kleine Gänge) zu verstehen oder das Runterschalten auf die kleinsten Ritzel hinten?

Und wie findest du die X0 (9-fach/10-fach) im Vergleich zu den bekannten Shimano Revoshiftern? Genauso leichtgängig oder schwergängiger?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2017)

Aktualisierung Übersicht "Welche Drehgriffe bzw. Schalthebel sind kindertauglich und welche nicht?"

kindertauglich (liegen gut in Kinderhänden und sind sehr leichtgängig zu bedienen):
- Shimano Revoshift
- Sram X0 (10-fach)

kinderuntauglich (für Kinderhände viel zu hohe Drehkräfte erforderlich)
- Suntour TS-SX26 (müsste irgendwas aus den 90er Jahren sein - aber welches Modell und Baujahr ist das eigentlich genau?)


----------

